# Sight issue on Super Blackhawk



## chefrific (Aug 28, 2012)

I've got a SBH 7.5" that shoots great. Only issue is that I've had to adjust the windage WAYYYYY to the right to get it to zero. Unusually far. Much more than any other revolver I've ever owned. 
Has any one else had this issue, and what could be the reason?


----------



## fishtail (Aug 28, 2012)

See if you can work it out with the sights.
If not, you might have a bent barrel. Not a real problem usually.
I had one stolen by an employee and he threw the gun when the police cornered him. Amazingly I was allowed recovery of the pistol but it ended up with a bent barrel unbeknownst to me till I shot it again. I tried to run the sights out to no avail and finally put it in a vise and pulled till I thought it was close.
Only fly in the ointment is me worrying if the threads might be stretched on the barrel.


----------



## Arokcrwlr (Aug 28, 2012)

Look carefully to see if the front sight is canted one way or another.  This has been a small problem with some recent Ruger single actions.

If it looks straight then let someone else shoot the gun it see if they have the same issue.  Could be the way you're gripping the gun - I have seen this when others shoot my single actions.


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 29, 2012)

Arokcrwlr said:


> Look carefully to see if the front sight is canted one way or another.  This has been a small problem with some recent Ruger single actions.
> 
> If it looks straight then let someone else shoot the gun it see if they have the same issue.  Could be the way you're gripping the gun - I have seen this when others shoot my single actions.



Times two!


----------



## chefrific (Aug 29, 2012)

I checked out the front sight and it does not look canted over to one side or the other.  
Now I just need to load some rounds and find someone else to shoot it.  
One point I probably should of made is that I am left eye dominant, but hold the pistol in my right hand with both eyes open.  Not sure if that is one of the reasons, but I had a super redhawk in the past, and I never had to adjust the sights on it as much.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## jmoser (Aug 29, 2012)

You may be surprised how far the gun recoils before the bullet leaves the muzzle; could just be the way it is.  If the muzzle is rising to the left just a bit that will do it; pay attention to where it winds up at end of recoil [many right handed shooters find it to the left side of their face.]

With EMPTY cylinder look carefully at the muzzle end - sometimes the bbl is not precisely threaded in all the way to exactly 12 O'clock - this will tilt the top of the front sight over quite a bit.

Had a Colt Trooper this way - left the factory with front sight leaning to the right and could not get the rear blade over far enough to zero.

I would guess though that your eye dominance may be an additional issue here.


----------

